# vasodilator question



## espressofa99 (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm new to Cardiology coding, and I have a doctor who gives almost no infomation but on his superbill, he put down vasodilator injection.  He billed it with peripheral vascular codes.  How do I code the vasodilator injection?  I can't seem to find it in the CPT book.  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 9, 2011)

espressofa99 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to Cardiology coding, and I have a doctor who gives almost no infomation but on his superbill, he put down vasodilator injection.  He billed it with peripheral vascular codes.  How do I code the vasodilator injection?  I can't seem to find it in the CPT book.  Thanks!



it's usually bundled with the procedure, not billable (are you talking about an injection of Nitroglycerin ?)


----------



## espressofa99 (May 10, 2011)

these were the codes that were billed, when i reviewed them, the injection of a vasodilator was not included (yes it was nitroglycerin)

75898-26
75724-26
75630-26
36247
36248
75964-26
75962-26


----------



## espressofa99 (May 10, 2011)

actually i just looked up 36247 and 36248 and read the descriptor in the beginning...am I right in thinking the injection is included in these codes?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 11, 2011)

espressofa99 said:


> actually i just looked up 36247 and 36248 and read the descriptor in the beginning...am I right in thinking the injection is included in these codes?



36247 & 36248 are catheterization codes.  Injection codes are the 70000 codes.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## daniel (May 11, 2011)

I normally see a vasodilator injection done with the cath procedures, this is the add on code I use for this service.


93463  
Pharmacologic agent administration (eg, inhaled nitric oxide, intravenous infusion of nitroprusside, dobutamine, milrinone, or other agent) including assessing hemodynamic measurements before, during, after and repeat pharmacologic agent administration, when performed (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  


Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------

